# Couple of my lamps



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are two of the latest lamps I have made, did I mention I'm kind of a mushroom nut. :lol:

The tall one is from a piece of oak firewood and the other is spalted maple. Both are finished with tung oil and polished. The little shroom is ash with a walnut base, I'll start a separate post with some of my shroom pics.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now those are beauties. I do like the form and they are very nicely done. I do like the finish. I just got some Polymerized tung oil to start finishing bowls with to see how it turns out.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## fernhills (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice lamps, I need to make some of those.


----------

